# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  اللي عاوز توقيع يطلب

## Shift

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
وبه نستعين 

يا جماعه انا عندي خبره صغيره كده في الفوتوشوب
اللي حابب اني اعمله توقيع حلو كده .. بازن الله
يطلب 

بس بعد ازن حضرتكم 
الطلب يكون واضح .. بمعني انك توضح انت عاوز ايه بالظبط يكون في التوقيع 
تااني حاجه .. لو فيه صوره معينه حابب تنزلها في التوقيع ياريت تجيبها 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## مسار الضوء

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي ............

         مشكور على رحابه صدرك .... وعلىلا البادره الطيبه من شخصك الكريم ...


                   عساك على القوه ان شاء الله 

             وقريب  ساطلب من توقيع من اناملك .... المتميزه


 تحيه احترام اخي

----------


## simsim

موضوع حلو ومشاركة متميزة 
منتظرين جديدك وابداعاتك 




الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما نحو النجاح

----------


## Shift

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي ............
> 
>          مشكور على رحابه صدرك .... وعلىلا البادره الطيبه من شخصك الكريم ...
> 
> 
>                    عساك على القوه ان شاء الله 
> 
>              وقريب  ساطلب من توقيع من اناملك .... المتميزه
> 
> ...


أخي مسار الضوء .. مشكور زيارتك القسم .. واهلا وسهلا فيك .. وانا في انتظاار طلبك 
وشاكر جدا للمجامله اللطيفه  :Eh S(21): 


أخي سمسم .. بارك الله فيك .. وان شاء الله في تقدم معا بازن الله

----------


## ساره

Shift  يسلمو على الموضوع الروعه 
انا بدي نفس الصوره يالي بتوقيعي يكون مكتوب عليها الدنيا حلوه بأي لون بتشوفه مناسب 
وكمان تكتب عليها 
www.al79n.com
وشكرا على التوقيع  :Smile:

----------


## Shift

السلام عليكم .. ساره ..  :Eh S(8): 
وصلني طلبك ..  :Eh S(9): 
ياااارب تعجبكــ  :Eh S(22):

----------


## ابوالشرع

مبروك التوقيع الجديد
ويعطيك العافية أخ شفت

و انا بدي تركبلي لمبة بالتوقيع تاعي هههه

ومشكور على الإبداع

----------


## المهندس

مبروك ساره التوقيع 
وشكرا لكShift على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلى مجهودك الكبير

----------


## Shift

> مبروك التوقيع الجديد
> ويعطيك العافية أخ شفت
> 
> و انا بدي تركبلي لمبة بالتوقيع تاعي هههه
> 
> ومشكور على الإبداع


الله يعطيك العافيه أخي ابو الشرع 
الله يبارك لك  :Eh S(7): 




> مبروك ساره التوقيع 
> وشكرا لكShift على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلى مجهودك الكبير


أكيد مبروك يا ساره علي التوقيع  :Eh S(8): 
متشكر جدا جدا المهندس علي المجامله اللطيفه  :Eh S(15):

----------


## احلام

يسلمو على الموضوع
انا رح اغلبك انته اختار صوره مناسبه تكون حزينه شوي ومعبره 
وتكون عليها هالعباره (مازلت ياحبيبي أكتب لك
وبالحبر الأسود الذي تحب ..
قرار نهائي
بعدك
" أنا لن أحب " )

وكمان عليها مثل سارهwww.al79n.com

طبعاً واسمي عالصوره وشكرا الك  :Smile:

----------


## Shift

> يسلمو على الموضوع
> انا رح اغلبك انته اختار صوره مناسبه تكون حزينه شوي ومعبره 
> وتكون عليها هالعباره (مازلت ياحبيبي أكتب لك
> وبالحبر الأسود الذي تحب ..
> قرار نهائي
> بعدك
> " أنا لن أحب " )
> 
> وكمان عليها مثل سارهwww.al79n.com
> ...


أنا طبعا اكون سعيد اني اعمل لك التوقيع .. أحلام  :Eh S(7): 
لكن .. فينها الصوره !!؟ 
انا بعد ازنك طلبت من أي حد طالب حاجه معينه ياريت يتعب فيها شويه 
وانا في انتظار الصوره .. الحزينه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## احلام

اسفه ما قصدي انه ما بدي اتعب ..انا قصدت انه انته تختار صوره كونك بتعرف بهالامور اكثر مني 
هاي الصوره ورح غلبك معي ويسلمووووو :Smile:

----------


## Shift

> اسفه ما قصدي انه ما بدي اتعب ..انا قصدت انه انته تختار صوره كونك بتعرف بهالامور اكثر مني 
> هاي الصوره ورح غلبك معي ويسلمووووو


آسف احلام .. لكن دا من ضمن الطلبات اللي طلبتها .. انا اينعم ممكن اكون اعرف اجيب صوره بس ممكن اجيب صوره متعجبكيش  :Eh S(2): 
ع العموم مفيش غلبه ولا حاجه  :Eh S(20): 
ويااارب اكون حققت لك اللي في دماغك  :Eh S(22): 
وآسف ع التاخير .. كان عندي مشكله بخط النت

----------


## احلام

يسلمو Shift على ابداعك الكبير والتوقيع الروعه  ..  :Eh S(7): 
شكراً قد الاهرامات كلها  :Smile:

----------


## Shift

والله انا مش عارف اقولك ايه .. انا معملتش حاجه يعني 
متشكر علي المجامله اللطيفه  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):

----------


## غسان

مرحبا مان يسلمو على الموضوع المميز ..
انا بدي توقيع فيه هالصوره 


وتكتب عليها مشرف المنتدى الرياضي 

واسمي GHASSAN
 ورابط الموقع
www.al79n.com 
ويسلمو كثير

----------


## ابوالشرع

*تحياتي يا مشرف منتدى الرياضة

الاستاذ غسان

وهاي احلى صورة بس مش تحطها بالتوقيع

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مع اني بحب ديلبيرووووو

الصورة الجديدة*  :Eh S(9):

----------


## Shift

انا تحت أمرك ..  غساان  :Eh S(8): 
ويارب الصوره تعجبك ..  :Eh S(22): 



 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 


أبو الشرع .. حرام عليك .. بوظت الراجل خالص  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):

----------


## غسان

شكرا الك ابو الشرع .. :Smile: 

Shift.. التوقيع روووووووووووووعه كثير شكرا الك  :Eh S(9):

----------


## ساره

شكرا الك Shift ..التوقيع رائع وجد اسفه على التأخر في الرد ويا ريت تتقبل اسفي وشكرا

----------


## دلع

مرحبااااااااااا .. انا بدي توقيع كمان 
بتمنى تكون هالصوره هيه التوقيع 



وتكتب مشرفة كلام نواعم 

واسمي 

ورابط الموقع متل بقيه الاعضاء وشكرا شكرا من هلا

----------


## أمير الحصن

الاخ مصطفى انا بدي توقيع فيه صوره توقيعي وعليه اسمي والحصن مثل باقي الاعضاء وشكرا كثيير الك

----------


## Xitooo

*جميل جداً shif انا كنت راح احط نفس الموضوع بس والله أعترف انك فنان ... ننتظر منك المزيد*

----------


## Xitooo

> مبروك التوقيع الجديد
> ويعطيك العافية أخ شفت
> 
> و انا بدي تركبلي لمبة بالتوقيع تاعي هههه
> 
> ومشكور على الإبداع



*و هي أحلى لمبة لأحلى ابو شرع*

----------


## ابوالشرع

> *و هي أحلى لمبة لأحلى ابو شرع*



والله كثيييييييييييييير هيييييييييييييييييييييييييك

أخيرا وصلت الكهرباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Eh S(9): 

يا Xitooo يسلموووووووووووووو كثيييييييييييييييييييير

عنجد مش عارف شو بدي احكي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية و أعتمدت التوقيع  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ساره

مصطفى التوقيع يالي عملته الي راح ..رابط الصوره ما عاد اشتغل :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

هاي بشوف الكل بدو توقيع 

طيب وانا ما إلى توقيع كمان  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Xitooo

> [CENTER][SIZE="5"]هاي بشوف الكل بدو توقيع 
> 
> طيب وانا ما إلى توقيع كمان [/SIZE][/CENTER]


*والله يا عالي عالي كنت حابب اعملك توقيع من فوق ادي بس انتبهت لتوقيعك المميز .. وبالفعل مناسب الك جداً ... بس اعمل توسيط .... هههههههه*

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بدي توقيع جديد متحرك بس مش عارف كيف بتقدر تساعدني 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Xitooo

*هاد التوقيع يا عالي عالي انشاءالله يعجبك*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Xitooo
					

هاد التوقيع يا عالي عالي انشاءالله يعجبك 






و الله الله يعطيك العافية يا اكسيتو

بدك الصراحة من الاخر بجنن

فييييييع يا عالي عالي ما حدا قدك و الله توقيع صح من الاخر

بتستاهل توقيع مرتب*

----------


## Xitooo

> *
> 
> 
> 
> و الله الله يعطيك العافية يا اكسيتو
> 
> بدك الصراحة من الاخر بجنن
> 
> فييييييع يا عالي عالي ما حدا قدك و الله توقيع صح من الاخر
> ...


*شكله العالي مش عاجبه التوقيع يا ابو الشرع*

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يسامحك بس من اول ما شوفتو وانا بطلع عليه

عن جد زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء مشكور كتير والله احلى عيدية

----------


## العالي عالي

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

بس انجن مش قابل تنزل معي متل ما بدي

----------


## Xitooo

*الله يسامحك يا عالي ليش هيك

على نفس الصورة رايت كليك واعمل copy image location

و اعمل بيست على مكان تعديل التوقيع*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حبيبي غلبتك معي بس فعلاً انك فنان

----------


## Xitooo

*وأخيراً يا عالي زبطت معك .... هههههههههه

و هاد توقيع X_MAN_1S
*



*مش تعمل زي عالي يا اكس مان .... حبيبي بعرفك بتفهم*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *وأخيراً يا عالي زبطت معك .... هههههههههه
> 
> و هاد توقيع X_MAN_1S
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *مش تعمل زي عالي يا اكس مان .... حبيبي بعرفك بتفهم*




شو يعني  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## MR.X

*


حبيبي xitooo

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك الرائع..

زوق يا مان*

----------


## ساره

ون توقيعي شفت .. فيه مشكله بالرابط  :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ون توقيعي شفت .. فيه مشكله بالرابط




هاي صورتك سارة

----------


## منار المومني

مرحبا ..كيفكم ..بدي اغلبكم بتوقيع ، بدي هالصوره ومثل الاعضاء al79n واكيد اسمي كمان 
وشكرا

----------


## Xitooo

*هاد التوقيع منار و اسف على التأخير ... انشاءالله يعجبك 
*

----------


## Xitooo

*و هاد توقيع دلع اذا ما عجبك يا ريت تحطي صورة يكون فيها التوقيع بكون أحسن*

----------


## دلع

> مرحبااااااااااا .. انا بدي توقيع كمان 
> بتمنى تكون هالصوره هيه التوقيع 
> 
> 
> 
> وتكتب مشرفة كلام نواعم 
> 
> واسمي 
> 
> ورابط الموقع متل بقيه الاعضاء وشكرا شكرا من هلا


[CENTER]شكرا  Xitooo
توقيع رائع .. بتمنى لو تكون الصوره في الاقتباس ومشرفه كلام نواعم والwww.al79n .com
موجودين على الصوره بالاضافه لاسمي تحت مشرفه كلام نواعم ولو بدون كلمه رنوش بيصير .. :Smile:  وشكرا الك  :Smile: [/CENTER]

----------


## Xitooo

*وهاد توقيعك دلع بس حاسس انه مش راح يعجبك جربي اعملي هيك*

----------


## Xitooo

*دوشتني أبو الشرع خد هاد التوقيع سلك حالك فيه كم يوم*

----------


## ayman

> *مشاءالله طلع المنتدى كله مصميمين غرفك .... على الأقل اتحفونا بشوي من ابداعاتكو و خبراتكو بما انه احنا مبتدئين*


هادا التوقيع لعمي ابو الشرع  اذا ماعجبك عمي رجعو بنبدلك اياه

----------


## العالي عالي

> *دوشتني أبو الشرع خد هاد التوقيع سلك حالك فيه كم يوم*




حلوة هاي التوقيع عليك يا ابو الشرع

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Shift

يسلمووووووو كتير كتير يا جماعه .. انا والله مش عارف اقولكو ايه .. انا فعلا مشغول جدا جدا في الامتحانات والمزاكره  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  ... وان شاء الله اول ما هخلص هاجي المنتدي . . مشكووووووورين جميع الشباب اللي اشتغلوا مكاني .. الف الف شكر .. سلام عليكم

----------


## ساره

> يسلمووووووو كتير كتير يا جماعه .. انا والله مش عارف اقولكو ايه .. انا فعلا مشغول جدا جدا في الامتحانات والمزاكره  ... وان شاء الله اول ما هخلص هاجي المنتدي . . مشكووووووورين جميع الشباب اللي اشتغلوا مكاني .. الف الف شكر .. سلام عليكم


هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي كيفك ..منور المنتدى بوجودك .. بالتوفيق بدراستك وترجعلنا بالسلامه  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> هادا التوقيع لعمي ابو الشرع  اذا ماعجبك عمي رجعو بنبدلك اياه


ايمن جد حلو التصميم ..مبروك ابو الشرع .. عفكره حتى توقيعك هلا بجنن  :Smile:

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Xitooo
					

دوشتني أبو الشرع خد هاد التوقيع سلك حالك فيه كم يوم 





يسلمو يا اكسيتو ................. مع اني بعرف اوقع .....

اذا التوقيع تسليكة ..... ماشي .........بحطة اكمن يوم ...

شكرا يا مان .........بغلبك معي
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

هادا التوقيع لعمي ابو الشرع  اذا ماعجبك عمي رجعو بنبدلك اياه





عم ايمن الله يعطيك العافية ........

و تسلم ايديك .....................توقيع رائع

و الصراحة انكو حيرتوني معاكو......................و بطلت اعرف شو اختار

لهيك صار احتمال كبير جدا اعمل التوقيع لوحدي .........

لأنة ......... مش قادر اعبر عن التوقيع اللي عاوزة

على كل حال انا عارف انة غلبتكو كتير معي

و سامحوني ..... 

و استنو توقيعي من تصميمي الخاص و على مزاجي 

و الله ليطلع عجبة .... 

--


*

----------


## Xitooo

> هادا التوقيع لعمي ابو الشرع  اذا ماعجبك عمي رجعو بنبدلك اياه



*والله يا أبو الشرع شكله أيمن ما شاف الصورة مع الحمامات .. و ما عرف شو الي بدك ياه 

ههههههههه

على كل حال انا شايف هيك تصميم كتير لايق ..... شوف حطه عندك بلكي ابو الطراونه بقلك غيره مشان الخمسة غيغا*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Xitooo
					

والله يا أبو الشرع شكله أيمن ما شاف الصورة مع الحمامات .. و ما عرف شو الي بدك ياه 

ههههههههه

على كل حال انا شايف هيك تصميم كتير لايق ..... شوف حطه عندك بلكي ابو الطراونه بقلك غيره مشان الخمسة غيغا



ههههههههههههههههه

اة عبو بسحب داتا بسحب 

و ما بدنا نضر غيرنا بتوقيع

كل مشاركة بروح اكمن كيلو بايت

لا اكيد راح اعمل صورة حجمها صغير و ثابتة*

----------


## ayman

> ايمن جد حلو التصميم ..مبروك ابو الشرع .. عفكره حتى توقيعك هلا بجنن




شكر كتير احلى رد لهلا 





سوري تعديت على توقيعك  :Icon31:

----------


## ayman

> *والله يا أبو الشرع شكله أيمن ما شاف الصورة مع الحمامات .. و ما عرف شو الي بدك ياه 
> 
> ههههههههه
> 
> على كل حال انا شايف هيك تصميم كتير لايق ..... شوف حطه عندك بلكي ابو الطراونه بقلك غيره مشان الخمسة غيغا*



لا والله ماشفت اشي ياريت تورجوني انا بس اخذت فكرة الضوء

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

لا والله ماشفت اشي ياريت تورجوني انا بس اخذت فكرة الضوء 



اخي ايمن الصحيح انة بنغلبك معنا

بس والله منا عارف شو بدي احكي ولا احكي 

على كل حال هاي الصورة 

وبستنى اي ابداع

*

----------


## Xitooo

> *
> 
> 
> اخي ايمن الصحيح انة بنغلبك معنا
> 
> بس والله منا عارف شو بدي احكي ولا احكي 
> 
> على كل حال هاي الصورة 
> 
> ...


*هاي الصورة يا أيمن بس في شغله هوه ما حكالك ياها

بده غزااااااااااااااال مش حمامات 

وبده ياها كأنها واقعية الصورة*

----------


## L A R A

> *هاي الصورة يا أيمن بس في شغله هوه ما حكالك ياها
> 
> بده غزااااااااااااااال مش حمامات 
> 
> وبده ياها كأنها واقعية الصورة*


ههههههههههههههههههههههه  هيك كتير ابو الشرع  :Db465236ff: 

غزال مره وحده ..  :Smile: 

بس بيطلعلك .. مع الباروده بدك غزال  :Smile:

----------


## maherayyad

توقدين النار بصمتك يا حبيبتي وتتركين قلبي وحيدا يعاني......... هل تطلبين قتلي........... وهل يكفيك موتي.... اذا فاترددي... على كل الوجوه ارى غبارك... عاصفة على حبي تمردي..... اعلنت حبك متيما..... لما انت تقتلي....... كل النساء بك وجدتها...... واغلقتي بوجهي معبدي.... وهل انا غير عاشق... ادماه حبك فالتسعدي.... حطمت لاجللك سفني..... ومراكبي واشرعتي.... وكنت انت مذهبي..... اذهب قد اخذتي قلبي.... وبعد ذاك تترددي

ممكن تختار ما يناسبك من المكتوب وتضيفة على الصورة هاذة وئكن ممتن لك صديقى

----------


## ayman

كيفكم 


اخوي ابو الشرع الصورة الي انت متصورها على تلفون نوكيا همر صح ولا انا غلطان ما بتنفع لأنو الرزولوشن تبعها قليل والفوكاس تاني اشي انا دورت بالنت على صور غزلان مصيودة لقيت الي صايدينها متصورين بجنبها ومغطين شوي من جسم الغزال ودورت بالفرنسي والألماني والأسترالي وما لقيت صورة مليحة تنفع للتركيب انت شوف الصورة هاي وبعدين احكيلي شو اعمل فيها اذا عاجبتك

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا عيني عليك يا أيمن بصراحة جبتها / أبدعت ... :Smile: 

هسى أبو الشرع بكيف عليها ... :Db465236ff: 

بس الغزال شكله طيب مش  ميت وكأنه بطلع على الكاميرا وبضحك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يا عيني عليك يا أيمن بصراحة جبتها / أبدعت ... 
> هسى أبو الشرع بكيف عليها ... 
> 
> بس الغزال شكله طيب مش ميت وكأنه بطلع على الكاميرا وبضحك ...


 
والله انا مالقيت صورة متل العالم والناس بعدين دور انت وبتشوف كل الغزلان الي بصيدوها طيبات بعدهم شكلهم بصيدوهم بأبرة مخدر  
هو احسن حل انو عمنا ابو الشرع يصدلو غزال

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة دورت بس ما لقيت غير أسد ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

وصلتك رسالة خاصة مني يا أيمن ...؟؟؟  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وصلتك رسالة خاصة مني يا أيمن ...؟؟؟




شو في مين بدو غزال انا عندي واحد 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

كيفكم 


اخوي ابو الشرع الصورة الي انت متصورها على تلفون نوكيا همر صح ولا انا غلطان ما بتنفع لأنو الرزولوشن تبعها قليل والفوكاس تاني اشي انا دورت بالنت على صور غزلان مصيودة لقيت الي صايدينها متصورين بجنبها ومغطين شوي من جسم الغزال ودورت بالفرنسي والألماني والأسترالي وما لقيت صورة مليحة تنفع للتركيب انت شوف الصورة هاي وبعدين احكيلي شو اعمل فيها اذا عاجبتك 





يسلمو عم ايمن جد انك روعة

هو صحيح انة قاعد بطلع فيني بس اخرتي اكسر عينة و اورجيك فية

ألف شكر الك*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> 
> يسلمو عم ايمن جد انك روعة
> 
> هو صحيح انة قاعد بطلع فيني بس اخرتي اكسر عينة و اورجيك فية
> 
> ألف شكر الك*


بصراحة يا أبو الشرع إلي بشوفك انت والغزال في الصورة بقول خوف الله أبو الشرع والغزال رابيين مع  بعض  وكأنكو طاقين  صحبة من زمان / حتى شوف  كيف الغزال بتبسم للصورة مثلك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

طبعا ً الغزال نايم فوق الحمامات ...  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

> يا عيني عليك يا أيمن بصراحة جبتها / أبدعت ...
> 
> هسى أبو الشرع بكيف عليها ...
> 
> بس الغزال شكله طيب مش  ميت وكأنه بطلع على الكاميرا وبضحك ...



*شكلو أبو الشرع كان يركض ورا الغزال ما طخه... أو شكله الغزال طلع بعرف أبو الشرع 

غزال و ما يصيدونك أبو الشرع*

----------


## maherayyad

نادر تم لى الحلق لماذا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر تم لى الحلق لماذا


إليك الحق ونص والليلة أسمك رح يكون في أول القائمة بس لا تزعل يا صديقي ... :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

> نادر تم لى الحلق لماذا


*بلاش حجب شباب الله يرضى عليكو 

ههههههه*

----------


## بنت الحصن

مرحبا ،ممكن تعملولي توقيع صوره توقيعي وعليها مكتوب بنت الحصن 
ومكتوب عليها اسم الموقع وشكرا

----------


## ayman

> مرحبا ،ممكن تعملولي توقيع صوره توقيعي وعليها مكتوب بنت الحصن 
> ومكتوب عليها اسم الموقع وشكرا


اهلا وسهلا  

طلبك وصل وقيد التنفيذ

----------


## ayman

تفضلي التوقيع   وانا بنتظر منك اقتراحاتك لو في اشي مو عاجبك

----------


## العالي عالي

شو ايمن مساء الخير  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## بنت الحصن

> تفضلي التوقيع   وانا بنتظر منك اقتراحاتك لو في اشي مو عاجبك



شكرا ايمن التوقيع رائع كثير وانته مصمم مبدع جدا شكرا الك مو عارفه كيف اشكرك

----------


## out of control

مرحبا شباب ممكن تساعدوني بتوقيع سبشل فيه الصوره يالي بتوقيعي مكتوب عليها اسمي بخط احمر كبير مثل الختم يكون فوقها وطبعاً اسم الموقع وما بكم وصاه شفت التواقيع يالي عملتوا كلها احلى من بعض فلا تنسونا وشكرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياريت بدي توقيع كثير بسيط وطفولي

----------


## ayman

> مرحبا شباب ممكن تساعدوني بتوقيع سبشل فيه الصوره يالي بتوقيعي مكتوب عليها اسمي بخط احمر كبير مثل الختم يكون فوقها وطبعاً اسم الموقع وما بكم وصاه شفت التواقيع يالي عملتوا كلها احلى من بعض فلا تنسونا وشكرا


طلبك وصل بس يلا شد حيلك بالمنتدى علشان يصلك بسرعة وانا راح اخلي العالي يسجل حضورك وكل يوم غياب راح يتأخر التوقيع 6 اشهر  وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم

----------


## ayman

> ياريت بدي توقيع كثير بسيط وطفولي


انتي توقيعك جاهز بس اصبري اكمن يوم حتى اخلص الشغل الي بين ادي

----------


## 3assool

*انا عضو جدسيد هون وبتمني يكون إلى توقيع على زووؤك يا ايمن*

----------


## ayman

> *انا عضو جدسيد هون وبتمني يكون إلى توقيع على زووؤك يا ايمن*


انت بتأمر بس بعد مانشوف دوامك هون  ولازم تعطيني طرف الخيط حتى اعرف شو اصمملك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ياريت بدي توقيع كثير بسيط وطفولي


بنفع هاظا يا مها / شوفي اللمسة الطفولية في عيون البسة والشطفة الحمراء إلي على راسها ...

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  





```
http://www.upload2world.com/pic82/upload2world_e0652.jpg
```

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا على التوقيع انا بعشق البسس

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يسلموا على التوقيع انا بعشق البسس


ولو يا مها ، إحنا بخدمة أختنا العزيزة مهما / كم مها عندنا ..؟؟؟.

مبرووووووووووووك التوقيع ...

----------


## ayman

انا بتأسف على التأخير    

بنت الحصن اتفضلي التوقيع انا رفعته على موقع تاني

----------


## العالي عالي

وين توقيعي يا مقصوف الرقبة :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> وين توقيعي يا مقصوف الرقبة


خذ ياعالي مشي حالك فيه سنة زمان تايفضى مخي بصراحة اسمك فش اشي لابق عليع وبيقفل المخ عندي  نقيلك اسم ثاني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> خذ ياعالي مشي حالك فيه سنة زمان تايفضى مخي بصراحة اسمك فش اشي لابق عليع وبيقفل المخ عندي  نقيلك اسم ثاني


بعتلك ردي على الخاص

----------


## ayman

> بعتلك ردي على الخاص


اتفضل هاي النسخة الثانية

----------


## Shift

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
> وبه نستعين 
> 
> يا جماعه انا عندي خبره صغيره كده في الفوتوشوب
> اللي حابب اني اعمله توقيع حلو كده .. بازن الله
> يطلب 
> 
> بس بعد ازن حضرتكم 
> الطلب يكون واضح .. بمعني انك توضح انت عاوز ايه بالظبط يكون في التوقيع 
> ...


يا جماعه انا بجدد الدعوه دي  .. 
اللي عاوز توقيع .. يأمرني .. 
وانا في خدمتكم ..  :Smile:  
بس كرما .. الالتزام بالشروط

----------


## بنت الحصن

> انا بتأسف على التأخير    
> 
> بنت الحصن اتفضلي التوقيع انا رفعته على موقع تاني


شكرا ايمن على التوقيع الرائع  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

اهداء خاص لجنتل مان بدون ما يطلب  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اهداء خاص لجنتل مان بدون ما يطلب





شكرا الك
جد شي حلو ورائع
خجلتيني بهالصورة الحلوة

----------


## Shift

> اهداء خاص لجنتل مان بدون ما يطلب


ممكن توقيع حلو من ايدك الحلوه ؟؟؟ 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

الى اخونا العزيز مشرف المنتدى الرياضي


غسان 




اتمنى يعجبك

----------


## غسان

تسلم يا ايمن كثير مزوق

----------


## N_tarawneh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

العالي عالي ، صاير تنين .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

بسيطة يا أيمن المهسّتر ، إلي سنة بترجى فيك على توقيع ولا انت معبرني ... :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> بسيطة يا أيمن المهسّتر ، إلي سنة بترجى فيك على توقيع ولا انت معبرني ...


من شو بيشكي توقيعك حلو كثير لو انك مش منلجنة المسابقة كنت فزت بأجمل توقيع بس ما بنقدر غير على الشفافية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> من شو بيشكي توقيعك حلو كثير لو انك مش منلجنة المسابقة كنت فزت بأجمل توقيع بس ما بنقدر غير على الشفافية


يعني بتشهد إلي إني مصمم ...!!!؟؟؟  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> يعني بتشهد إلي إني مصمم ...!!!؟؟؟


اكيد تصميمك متناسق وهادي وانت أسأل الأعضاء كمان وأتأكد

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اكيد تصميمك متناسق وهادي وانت أسأل الأعضاء كمان وأتأكد


بهمني رأيك يا دب أهم أشي ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> بهمني رأيك يا دب أهم أشي ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> يا جماعه انا بجدد الدعوه دي  .. 
> اللي عاوز توقيع .. يأمرني .. 
> وانا في خدمتكم ..  
> بس كرما .. الالتزام بالشروط


*اذا ممكن يا شفت تعملي توقيع 
كتير حابه يكون الي توقيع وما بعرف كيف اعمله 
بحبح يكون بسيط وناعم ومكتوب عليه حلم حياتي
بس لا تقلي شو الصورة لانه محتارة ومو عارفه
اذا بدي اغلبك 
ومشكووووووووووووووووور*

----------


## Shift

اتمني ان تعجبك ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اتوقع ما حد بقدر على توقيع زي توقيعي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخي والله يعطيف العافيه 

ما بدي اغلبك 

بعدين ببقى ابعتلك لحتى تعملي توقيع

----------


## حلم حياتي

> اتمني ان تعجبك ..


*فعلا حلو شفت
وشكرا الك غلبتك معي
بس ضل اتعلم كيف استعمله 
ههههههه*

----------


## حسان القضاة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
تم اعاده فتح طلبات التواقيع  
يفضل وضع رابط الصوره المراد وضعها في التوقيع ..والرجاء كتابه ما ترغب بكتابته على التوقيع .. 
ومبروك لمها ودموع الورد التواقيع الجديده بتمنى تعجبهم ولو فيه تعديلات الرجاء اعلامي . ولو ما عجبتهم كمان بصير  :Eh S(2):  يعني مش ضروري اي حد بعمله توقيع يعجبه ويحطه  :Cry2:  
ملاحظه ..جميع التواقيع ترفع على مركز رفعنا المعتمد مع مجله مسارات الثقافيه - جميع روابط الصور تبقى دائمه فيه للابد -  
 
http://www.masarat.net/sora/upload/u...h_75233990.gif 


 
http://www.masarat.net/sora/upload/u...h_59787622.gif 
الابيات من كتابتي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بدي اغلبك حسان

طبعا الكتابه هاي مش زي ما انت شايف بس عشان المنتدى عربي بخلي الاشكال الي على يسار تروح على يمين .


الكتابه :
❤ тσ ℓσνє ѕσмєσηє ιѕ ησтнιηg
 ❤ вυт тσ вє ℓσνє∂ ву ѕσмєσηє ιѕ ѕσмєтнιηg 
❤ тσ ℓσνє ѕσмєσηє ωнσ ℓσνє∂ υ ιѕ єνєяутнιηg.! (♥‿♥).

بدي هاي الكتابه مع Zicooo_10 متحركه اذا ممكن كله بالاحمر .

الصوره 

http://www.friendsoflight.com/pp/data/500/Problem_in_Love.jpg
طبعا الاسم الموجود احذفه .

عشان التوضيح في صوره مرفقه بس مش حلوه يعني نفس الستايل تقريبا .

غلبتكم يا شباب ....

----------


## دموع الورد

بجنن حسان يسلموا اديك

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_بدي اغلبك حسان

طبعا الكتابه هاي مش زي ما انت شايف بس عشان المنتدى عربي بخلي الاشكال الي على يسار تروح على يمين .


الكتابه :
❤ тσ ℓσνє ѕσмєσηє ιѕ ησтнιηg
❤ вυт тσ вє ℓσνє∂ ву ѕσмєσηє ιѕ ѕσмєтнιηg 
❤ тσ ℓσνє ѕσмєσηє ωнσ ℓσνє∂ υ ιѕ єνєяутнιηg.! (♥‿♥).

بدي هاي الكتابه مع Zicooo_10 متحركه اذا ممكن كله بالاحمر .

الصوره 

http://www.friendsoflight.com/pp/data/500/Problem_in_Love.jpg
طبعا الاسم الموجود احذفه .

عشان التوضيح في صوره مرفقه بس مش حلوه يعني نفس الستايل تقريبا .

غلبتكم يا شباب ....
_


 ولا غلبه ولا شي ..بتمنى التوقيع يعجبك ...اي ملاحظات او تعديل أنا جاهز



http://www.masarat.net/sora/upload/u...h_15209480.gif

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_

بجنن حسان يسلموا اديك
_


 الله يسلمك ..مبروك

----------


## The Gentle Man

اريد توقيع يضم كرة المضرب وكرة القدم وكرة السلة 
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## ورد

[align=center] 
يسلمووووو اخي مابدي غير سلامتك"
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

مرحبا اريد توقيع يكون على كيفك

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اريد توقيع يضم كرة المضرب وكرة القدم وكرة السلة 
> وشكرا مقدما


 
اهلا جنتل مان ...بتمنى التوقيع يعجبك ولو بدك أي تعديل خاصه بصور اللاعبين انا جاهز

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]
> يسلمووووو اخي مابدي غير سلامتك"
> [/align]


الله يسلمك :Smile:

----------


## المالك الحزين

[align=center]انا ممكن اطلب توقيع مشاغب[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اهلا جنتل مان ...بتمنى التوقيع يعجبك ولو بدك أي تعديل خاصه بصور اللاعبين انا جاهز


 
بجنن كثير حسان 
يسلموا ايديك 
بس اذا ممكن بدل نادال تحطلي نوفاك جوكيفيتش
لاني ما بحبه نادال
ويا ريت لو تكون صوره كاكا مع رونالدو 



ويسلماو كمان مره
هيك حلو
بس هالاضافات هاي
اذا ممكن

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center] 



> مرحبا اريد توقيع يكون على كيفك


 
اهلا وسهلا تفضلي ان شاء الله يعجبك وأي تعديل أنا جاهز


[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]انا ممكن اطلب توقيع مشاغب[/align]


اهلا وسهلا ..ممكن ونص..اليوم بجهز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا كبير بس ممكن اي مساعدة انا جاهز

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
مرحبااااااااااااااا حسان 
مشكوووور انك رديت ع حكي وشفت الموضوع ..

بدي اطلب منك توقيع ..
بدي اياه دمار شامل وحزن ورحيل ..
اذا ما في غلبه يكوني اسمي متحرك ..
انا توقيع عاشقة الاحزان كتير عجبني يعني ع وزنه ..



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

> بجنن كثير حسان 
> يسلموا ايديك 
> بس اذا ممكن بدل نادال تحطلي نوفاك جوكيفيتش
> لاني ما بحبه نادال
> ويا ريت لو تكون صوره كاكا مع رونالدو 
> 
> 
> 
> ويسلماو كمان مره
> ...


 
الله يسلمك جنتل مان ... تفضل 3 تواقيع واختار منهم :Smile: 

وأي تعديل أنا جاهز  :Eh S(2): 








وهاي التوقيع الثالث صوره متحركه للتوقيعين

----------


## المالك الحزين

> اهلا وسهلا ..ممكن ونص..اليوم بجهز


الف شكر حسان

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]انا ممكن اطلب توقيع مشاغب[/align]


 
المشاغب تفضل ان شاء  الله يعجبك



أي تعديل أنا جاهز ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> يسلموا يا كبير بس ممكن اي مساعدة انا جاهز


شكرا الك ...وان شاء الله بنتعاون :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]
> مرحبااااااااااااااا حسان 
> مشكوووور انك رديت ع حكي وشفت الموضوع ..
> 
> بدي اطلب منك توقيع ..
> بدي اياه دمار شامل وحزن ورحيل ..
> اذا ما في غلبه يكوني اسمي متحرك ..
> انا توقيع عاشقة الاحزان كتير عجبني يعني ع وزنه ..
> 
> ...


 
الله يسلمك ..واجبنا ..وشكرا الك ..

جاري العمل على توقيعك..خاصه انه حزن ودمار ...بس ما دخلني لو عجبني وحطيت اسمي اخر اشي لانه الوضع دمار :Cry2:

----------


## المالك الحزين

> المشاغب تفضل ان شاء  الله يعجبك
> 
> 
> 
> أي تعديل أنا جاهز ..



يعطيك الف عافية وشكرا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> الله يسلمك ..واجبنا ..وشكرا الك ..
> 
> جاري العمل على توقيعك..خاصه انه حزن ودمار ...بس ما دخلني لو عجبني وحطيت اسمي اخر اشي لانه الوضع دمار


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عادي خد راحتك حسان
انت عندي بتوقيع ...




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## The Gentle Man

> الله يسلمك جنتل مان ... تفضل 3 تواقيع واختار منهم
> 
> وأي تعديل أنا جاهز 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يسلموا حسان 
حلوين
بس الاولى احلى 
خلص
غلبتك معي
وراح نظل على الاولى 
يسلموا ايديك

----------


## اجمل حب

مرحبا حسان 
حبيت اشكرك على جهودك القيمة في تقديم المساعدة
واطلب منك توقيع

----------


## المالك الحزين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفيك استاذ حسان انا سبق وطلبت منك توقيع مشاغب وما قصرت والله 
بس بدي اغلبك وتعملي توقيع لاسم "النورس الحزين" وبدي الي يشوفة يبكي وكلمات تقطع القلب وشكرا حسان مغلبينك معنا ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## هيناتا

شكرا ليك وربي يجزاك كل خير ع المجهود المبذول منك 
ابي تعمل لي توقيع مميز ع صورة التوقيه حقتي اسمي هيناتا والي انت تشوفه مناسب لي 
ومشكور

----------


## هيناتا

http://www.vb.k6j6.com/picture.php?albumid=16&pictureid=183

هذا رابط الصوره وابيك تنزل لي اغنيه فقدتك لحسين الجسمي مع الصوره يعني مع مرور الماوس اسمع الاغنيه مع اسمي عليه تقدر

----------


## eman111

*لو مش هنتعبك معانا بس ياأخ حسان انا كنت عاوزة بس منك طلب كتابة على صورة كدة لعيد ميلاد شخص عزيز عليا جداااااااااا

لو تحب ومش هتتعب معانا ممكن تبعت تقولى بس وانا ابعتلك الصورة على طول واقولك عاوزة فيها ايه
وتبقى مشكوووورة جداااا وجزاك الله كل خير عنا*

----------

